# ASA Binocular Rules



## buzltyr (Dec 31, 2002)

I am planning on going to my first ASA event this year and need some help with their rules.

What is the highest power binoculars you can use?

Can they be zoom or do they have to be single power?

Would hate to buy a really nice pair of binoculars I can't use.

Thanks.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

The only rule in ASA is the binos can't be used for ranging purposes. They can be any type or power.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I think the zoom may fall under ranging binos. Best bet is to PM LD Falks, of course he may be looking at this very soon, too.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I thought there was an 8.5 power max. That may be IBO though.

Just read the rules..appears ther e is no maximum, so never mind the above.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

There is no max, minumum or design rule. Good luck if you are trying to range with bino's. I promise you cant do it well enough to win anything. It's just one of those things the IBO concocted to make another rule and make shooters have 2 pairs of binos.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I think IBO needs to step up with the times. You can't hardly find a quality pair of binos that are less than 10 power.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I tend to agree with everyone else, I would like to see IBO change that rule. If you shoot the open classes the things are just about useless. I use cards and they can be useless unless you have all the views.

*How would zoom binoculars help you range a target?* I can see if you was focused on a target for 30 yards and the looked at a target at 40 yards you could determine if it was further away or not, but wouldn't variable zoom just complicate that?


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

Dusty Britches said:


> I think IBO needs to step up with the times. You can't hardly find a quality pair of binos that are less than 10 power.



take a look at the Alpen Apex 8.5x50. legal for IBO and I use them for ASA and Dots as well. My eyes are not very good but they have buy far been the clearest pair i've looked through. Even my Dad likes them better than his Stieners. If you get a chance take a look through them and you'll be amazed


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There is not a rule about magification in ASA, just that you can not have etching or marks on your binos to do the ranging. If you wanted to carry around a spotting scope your more then welcome to. I have seen it done before.


----------



## buzltyr (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. Did not see a magnification rule either. Thought I would ask those that know.


----------

